# Look 566 sizing - 176cm & long legs



## celticred (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi all
I know this is not a new question...but I've read various other threads about 556 sizing and would appreciate any comments on my specific situation.

After riding a Scott CR1 Pro, Giant Defy Advanced 1, Avanti Cadent and Look 566 I've decided the 566 is the one for me, and have put down a deposit.

I'm just over 5'9" (176cm) with a 86cm inseam, so long legs/short torso, which is one reason for looking at the "performance" bikes (longer head tube etc). I've ridden a medium, it felt pretty good on the flat and climbing, but maybe a bit twitchy descending. Fitting wider bars (42cm) helped that, but still I'm wondering if a large might feel more stable, and which size might be a better all around fit for me. I'm jumping into a new road bike at a much higher level than my previous bike, and haven't "worked my way up" gaining experience with different bikes to help me know what suits me best.

I did the same thing about 5 years ago with mountainbikes, went from a clunker and little experience to a Santa Cruz Blur and it was spectacularly successful. It's become my main sport. Hoping to achieve the same happy result with a roadbike.

I'm 51, quite fit (commute 35km every day), and will use this for long fitness rides and the occasional 100km race. Lots of hills where I live, many rides will have 600m+ of up and down. So descending well is important.

Luckily the dealer is very co-operative and wants to help me get the best outcome, I'm just looking for several opinions. He is getting a large in especially for me to look at, not sure how much I'll be allowed to ride it though.

Thanks
celtic red


----------



## Mossrider (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi Celtic Red. I've had a 566 for a few months now. I'm 5'10 but with a 31 inside leg (so a bit shorter, but ride a large (I was fitted for this). Not sure if the larger size helps stability or not. You may be better considering your specific fit in terms of the height of the bars etc (ask at the shop for better advice than I can give). Certainly I find mine much more twitchy on descents than I'm used to with other bikes, but I'm used to it now and the advantage is that steering is instant. I have had one instance of wobble (in somewhat extreme road / speed / wind circumstances), but now just take a little more care with positioning on descents and have had no further issues. I currently have compact drop handle bars on it; I just wonder if standard drop might give a little more stability on a descent?

The bike is certainly very comfy (I've already done a couple of centuries) and I find acceleration to be excellent. All in all very pleased with it (also I've never seen another on the road!)


----------



## celticred (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey Mossrider, thanks very much for the comments. I was starting to wonder if I'd broken some unwritten rule of RBR ettiquette, given the dearth of replies so far. Maybe everyone's just tired of the same old question,.

Anyway yours was very timely, as today was the day the large turned up and I took it for a spin. Happy to report the size makes a significant difference to handling, it felt much better in general and noticeably more stable descending (as in: "big grin how quickly can I get up there and do this again" stable). And this with compact short drop bars, 90mm stem, and 35mm of headset spacers. Maybe a _little_ more stretched out than perfect, but I decided that with my body proportions, short of going for a custom frame, I was going to have to compromise in some way whatever I did.

Executive summary, I bought it 

Red and black 2009 Ultegra model, so got I sharp price, then paid a (very) little more to upgrade to Ultegra 6700 and Fulcrum Fives, which should be enough bling to keep me happy for a year or two. The shop threw in nicer tires/seatpost/bar tape, and a carbon bottle cage. Winter is definitely the time to buy bikes! (yes I'm in the southern half).

Woohoo!


----------

